# Average Annual Snowfall in the Northeast (Map)



## Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

Cool map from the US Weather Service in Burlington


----------



## yeggous (Oct 30, 2014)

Nick said:


> Cool map from the US Weather Service in Burlington



That is quite neat to see. The White Mountains of New Hampshire are the clear winner.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

I didn't realize how much better southern Vermont fared than southern NH. I would have assumed they would be somewhat similar.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder what the data set they're using for this is?  I know the past couple years, So. VT has been the bullseye of a number of storms, that may swing the averages a little bit.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 30, 2014)

When they say lake placid is that whiteface or the town itself? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2014)

Nick said:


> I didn't realize how much better southern Vermont fared than southern NH. I would have assumed they would be somewhat similar.



Lot more elevation in Southern VT mountains.  Heck the Berkshires have higher elevation than most of southern nh


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah that totally makes sense, I guess I never really thought of it before or visualized it like this map.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2014)

someone should superimpose a ski resort map with this.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 30, 2014)

Also interesting that the So. Greens have a much broader coverage of snow, where No. VT looks like it's just the peaks.  I assume that's because the So. Greens are broader mountains that cover more area, and the No. Greens are steeper?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 30, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Also interesting that the So. Greens have a much broader coverage of snow, where No. VT looks like it's just the peaks.  I assume that's because the So. Greens are broader mountains that cover more area, and the No. Greens are steeper?



That is exactly correct.
However, snow retention is not as good in the southern greens (warmer average temps).


----------



## KevinF (Oct 30, 2014)

So according to this map, the eastern half of Massachusetts -- i.e., Worcester and Middlesex counties -- average 100 to 124 inches of snow a year?

Some Googling shows that Worcester airport usually sees in the 60-70 inch / year range.  NWS is saying nearly twice that?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 30, 2014)

Where's the Jay Cloud?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 30, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> *I wonder what the data set they're using for this is? *



Right.  I mean, is this 2000 to 2014 or is it 1937 to 2014 etc....   More date = more meaningful, but it doesn't say.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 30, 2014)

These are Prism maps.   They are produced by interpolating weather stations (mostly in the valleys) using an elevation and slope aspect dependent algorithm.  Prism maps are beautiful but are essentially elevation dependent.

There is no weather, satellite or climate knowledge in these maps.  

They are useful for a lots of applications, but NOT to figure out who gets the most snow.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 30, 2014)

Big red spot above Snow Ridge, my semi local powder hot spot. LE is usually nice and fluffy too. Can't wait for my first visit, usually about the time I've had enough of man made groomers at my home hill, Greek Peak. I had more days at Snow Ridge than I did at Greek the first month or so of last season, and I have a season's pass at Greek.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slatham (Oct 30, 2014)

Elevation explains both low snow in Southern NH vs So VT and high snow in the Whites. While the highest totals are in the Whites, that is irrelevant to someone choosing lift served skiing, which tops out at 4,100', whereas there are many, many peaks higher than that. 

While I don't have the data in front of me, I believe that VT ski areas have higher ave annual snowfall than NH areas.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 30, 2014)

slatham said:


> Elevation explains both low snow in Southern NH vs So VT and high snow in the Whites. While the highest totals are in the Whites, that is irrelevant to someone choosing lift served skiing, which tops out at 4,100', whereas there are many, many peaks higher than that.
> 
> While I don't have the data in front of me, I believe that VT ski areas have higher ave annual snowfall than NH areas.



4100 is nearly treeline. Above that the snow is often so wind blown, measuring it is nearly pointless. FYI - Mt Washington avg = 281. http://www.mountwashington.org/weather/normals.php


----------



## ss20 (Oct 30, 2014)

SoVt also has an underrated elevation advantage.  Stratton's peak is over 4,000 feet.

Calling BS on anywhere in CT averaging over 100 inches.


----------



## benski (Oct 30, 2014)

ss20 said:


> SoVt also has an underrated elevation advantage.  Stratton's peak is over 4,000 feet.
> 
> Calling BS on anywhere in CT averaging over 100 inches.



Stratton tops out at 3875 and get 180 inches a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 30, 2014)

Mahoosuc and Bigelow Range in Western Maine FTW


----------



## lstone84 (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure where the data for this map is from, but it's certainly not accurate. Is it an estimate for this year maybe? Because it's not historically accurate, especially in Massachusetts. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2014)

I don't know man. You'd have to ask the National Weather Service


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 12, 2014)

lstone84 said:


> Not sure where the data for this map is from, but it's certainly not accurate. Is it an estimate for this year maybe? Because it's not historically accurate, especially in Massachusetts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yeah, I'd agree. Southern NH does not come close to averaging 100"+. Manchester is like 60", and the Seacoast is less than that.


----------



## mtsixspeed (Dec 15, 2014)

Nick said:


> someone should superimpose a ski resort map with this.


 Agreed. Why can't Google get on this? There are so many features they're missing out on!


----------



## mtsixspeed (Dec 15, 2014)

benski said:


> Stratton tops out at 3875 and get 180 inches a year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



...and it must be the flattest 3875 in N.E.!


----------

